# Beep beep he's a Jeep!



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My hubby left for Washington three weeks before I did. He moved into our new house shortly after that and went hunting for a bird or pet store in the area (I like to go look at birds lol). He found a pet store near us that sells birds and other animals and fell in love with a 7 month old cockatiel. Apparently he had been hand fed and was a little sweetie, which I can now say I agree with. Hubby named him Jeep. He's molting in his yellow face (he's a normal grey, but I believe he's split to whiteface since he has white feathers around the edge of his cheeks.) He's got darker feathers on his body but he's super cute! And now for the pictures...


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

He is super cute! He has a beautiful crest


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww, what a cutie.
I've always loved normal grays. They're just so classically beautiful, I think.


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Aww, isn't he a cute one. 
What a nice surprise from the hubby!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww he is super cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes he is...he's not sure what to make of all the other birds I brought with me but he's adjusting. He also hadn't had people food yet so he had his first experience today and he ate an onion...cooked but I was wandering if those are ok for them or not. He really seemed to like it though. I figure he'd be good to set-up for a pastelface so I can get split babies...especially because of his crest!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I thought onion was a no-no? I know you can't feed it to doggies either, raw or cooked. If he likes onion he might like other vegies - Yay!


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, onions are a no-no, but as Belinda said it's really good he's eating what you offer him! It means he's probably willing to try other stuff. I'd head over to the food and nutrition section for some good ideas as to what to feed him.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O I know what to feed him and I didn't give him the onion on purpose....the little turkey stole it! My hubby was eating a hamburger and some onion fell out, before I could grab it he picked it up and chomped down on it. He tried to get more but since that's the one food I wasn't sure on I took it away. Gonna make some boiled egg for them today and pick up some broccoli at the store. Once one eats something all the others want to try it too!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol they seem to like the bad stuff then the good stuff (we are the same)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is a cute


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

He is cute. Is he more your husband's bird, now or yours?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I can't bring myself to feed mine boiled egg. I don't want a little tiel wanting smooches and wiping mushy egg on me and being stinky-egg bird. I'll bake it in her birdie bread though!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He is more hubby's bird because he's used to him, but that's ok over half of the others are in love with me or more comfortable with me. Its good for hubby to have on bird that loves him. Belinda, I wasn't sure they'd eat it but Fuzzy does so the others ate it too. It's not too bad since I don't put anything on them, its just the egg white part so its definitely not as messy as scrambled eggs would be.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I guess if it were just the egg white and cooked with some herbs and vegies it wouldn't be so bad. I once did a boiled egg and mashed it up. Never again! She smelled like a nappy/diaper.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I get rid of the yoke...its fattening and not really healthy. I just cut the white part up into little pieces so they'll eat it. It's less messy and smelly lol.


----------

